# New & Hot: Louis Vuitton Montorgueil Handbag



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2008)

Source

Louis Vuitton has just introduced the smashing new Montorgueil. Aptly named after one of the busiest pedestrian streets in Paris, this chic new bag feels at once grown up and full of life. The lush details-- from pleats to padlock-- give it a richness that is missing from the "starter" Louis, while the sleek shape keeps it younger in feel that the heavier LV bags. Finally, a Louis Vuitton for the rest of us.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like it. I don't own a Louis. I really should buy one.


----------



## ticki (Apr 1, 2008)

now that's a nice bag. seriously. and i'm not even a LV fan.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the style of it.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't like it. It reminds me of the first handbag I got. It was like a mini bowling bag in black.

I think my favourite LV items are the suitcases. The bags don't do much for me, I hate over-branding


----------



## alexandriamarie (Apr 2, 2008)

even though speedys are my favorite, i wouldnt mind having this one..


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 2, 2008)

I want that, I love LV but dont have the money for any of it.


----------



## monniej (Apr 2, 2008)

i'm not crazy about the shape of this one. i have seen others that i like much better!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 2, 2008)

It looks like all the other ones


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 2, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 2, 2008)

Cute, but ridiculously expensive!


----------



## shimmerE (Apr 2, 2008)

i want it!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 14, 2008)

It's cute!


----------



## bulbul (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont like it


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2008)

i like the shape


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

I like this bag...but then, I love louis so...


----------



## mariascreek (May 14, 2008)

eh.


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2008)

It's gorgeous, I like it. My fav Louis Vuitton bag is the Manhatten PM.


----------



## Leony (May 15, 2008)

It's ok, but I think LV design is getting boring and boring lol. What I love from LV only the quality that's all.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

I have never liked LV, especially the brown and tan. Now show me a Prada or Coach and then we're talking!


----------



## Adrienne (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never liked LV, especially the brown and tan. Now show me a Prada or Coach and then we're talking! Ditto!!


----------



## Anthea (May 27, 2008)

its a pretty ordinary looking bag to me. Its OK but nothing out of the box.


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2008)

It's cute!!


----------



## sarona (Jun 10, 2008)

i waaaaaant


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 11, 2008)

First, i'm not an LV fan,, seems like they got the same old styles and designs... and that's probably what others like but again not me... sick of this brown LV logo bags...


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

I love it i don't have one yet but is very pretty!!!


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks like all the other ones I agree. I find their bags boring.


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks like all the other ones LOL...exactly!!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 24, 2008)

Not bad... It grows on you.


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont think I will ever have enough money to buy an LV. I really dont care for most of them anyway. Not my style.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 24, 2008)

meh..looks like stuff they already made.


----------

